# West Virginia Timber Rattler



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

My buddy's Timber from Mingo County.


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

That's badass!


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

My wife would kill me if I did that


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks awesome. Supposedly lol I’m in a part of wv that doesn’t have those. But I have killed 7 and seen 8 copperheads since moving here three years ago.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Simonsza1 said:


> Looks awesome. Supposedly lol I’m in a part of wv that doesn’t have those. But I have killed 7 and seen 8 copperheads since moving here three years ago.
> 
> Yep, they’re all over West -By-God. Even in Southern Ohio


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m right by Pipestem state park where they have the IBO southeast corner


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Simonsza1 said:


> I’m right by Pipestem state park where they have the IBO southeast corner


Plenty of them down there. Watch your step!


----------



## cnitro (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

thats freaking awesome!


----------



## Pipe&Ladder186 (Jun 24, 2021)

That’s super cool!


----------



## Lewis g (Dec 13, 2016)

Eeek. I hate those things but that mount looks really good.


----------



## Razorslick (Apr 30, 2021)

Would scare the crap out of me dead or alive lol


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice mount but I can't stand rattlesnakes. Too many of them out here in Arizona.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mogollon26 said:


> Nice mount but I can't stand rattlesnakes. Too many of them out here in Arizona.


My daughter just moved to Arizona.


----------



## Boomah21 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pretty cool! Not sure my wife would agree haha


----------



## WVHunter90 (Jul 4, 2020)

That’s awesome I’m from Buckhannon WV and trout fish up in the mountains frequently definitely have to watch your step in these neck of the woods as well. I would more then likely be sleeping with the dogs if my wife seen that mount in the house though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Nope rope


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice job. Hate snakes but still a good job.


----------



## MKERN85 (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks pretty cool. I think my boys would like it.


----------



## iFunk (Nov 11, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Is that mounted or freeze-dried?


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks awesome by the way!


----------

